# Goku vs The Hulk



## SeaWalker (Oct 24, 2014)

the Hulk is VERY angry , Goku has no Idea What's happening .


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Oct 24, 2014)

This thread is banned, to my knowledge . I really want to post an answer but it's banned and I don't want to start a shitstorm .


----------



## Red Angel (Oct 24, 2014)

It is, mods, plz lock


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2014)

This is a ban thread since this is treated as another Goku vs superman,, Anyway to answer some version of Hulk would lose (Most likely the ones shown on television and movies) most Version of hulk will win, Ones that are shown in Comics...


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 24, 2014)

HULK SMASH GOKU!!


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 24, 2014)

Depends which Hulk

I dont see Goku having any notable problems with Savage Hulk


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2014)

Spoiler the image or use


----------

